# Soil results in!



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

That alkalinity...

Questions I have now:

1. Add Ammonium Sulfate for acidity to target pH closer to 7?
2. Not sure what to make of the conductivity of my soil. Same as CEC? I'm guessing possibly adding humic acid?
3. Sodium.... any benefit to supplementing?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Necrosis What service did you use?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I did a basic analysis from Texas A&M Agrilife extension.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Where do you see CEC reported? No advantage to increasing Sodium levels, in fact, it is detrimental to do so unless you are preparing a heavy construction site. Conductivity is a method for determining soil salt content. The less, the better. Your levels are not an issue. At pH 7.9, you aren't going to change your soil, but regular applications of acidifying amendments can help maintain lower soil water pH aiding in nutrient availability.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Where do you see CEC reported? No advantage to increasing Sodium levels, in fact, it is detrimental to do so unless you are preparing a heavy construction site. Conductivity is a method for determining soil salt content. The less, the better. Your levels are not an issue. At pH 7.9, you aren't going to change your soil, but regular applications of acidifying amendments can help maintain lower soil water pH aiding in nutrient availability.


CEC was not reported.

I was worried about conductivity as they said levels >200 could be detrimental to plants. Do you have any recommendations regarding acidifying amendments? In addition, is there an ideal material I can use to level my lawn given that it seems I have a high degree of clay in my soil? I've heard sand is an absolute no go.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Aerate and add sulfur and peat moss. Not sure why people would say no sand. It drains way better than clay does.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With 12,000 ppm of calcium, I think sulfur will be like trying to take the salt out of the ocean. Greendoc recommends a steady dose of citric acid to get a relief from the high pH. It is not a cure, but a work around. Foliar iron (FAS) will also help with iron absorption.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Holy s$&@ I didn't see that. Was this yard built on an Indian graveyard?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Areas of Texas are like this.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Necrosis I think I misread your second question. I thought you were saying EC was indentical to your CEC. Upon a reread: No EC is not related to CEC. EC levels in excess of 2000 microsiemens/cm (2 dS/M) is generally considered detrimental to sensitive plants. I don't know why A&M would advise >200, unless they aren't reporting microsiemens or they are being very conservative. Nevertheless, Bermuda is very tolerant of higher salt levels. I believe A&M uses M3 extract for testing. M3 will inflate Ca levels in high pH lime soils. Consequently CEC calculations would be off and probably why A&M doesn't calculate and report CEC.
EDIT: https://www.agrilifebookstore.org/v/vspfiles/downloadables/ESC-011.pdf
@g-man has covered the acidification option. Plenty of people have used sand for leveling without problems. You'll find examples of leveling with sand throughout the warm season forum and diaries. @wardconnor has leveled his KBG with sand and has yet to create cement, although he still has hope.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

g-man said:


> With 12,000 ppm of calcium, I think sulfur will be like trying to take the salt out of the ocean. Greendoc recommends a steady dose of citric acid to get a relief from the high pH. It is not a cure, but a work around. Foliar iron (FAS) will also help with iron absorption.


+1

My pH, calcium, and sodium were all sky high. I tried using sulfur to lower it for a couple years and had no effect. I finally gave up and started using ammonium sulfate as my main source of N once a month and switched to liquid FAS for my iron since my soil blocks anything I try to put down to be absorbed through the roots. Huge change in my turf quality after those two changes.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I think 3 seasons of aeration and topdressing will help a lot.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------

